# Question on "read" threads



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never double-clicked that bell looking icon at the far left before. The one that says by doing so will mark that forum as read.  So I did about an hour ago and left the forum.
I came back to find that color had appeared in some of the icons again and I thought that meant there were new posts or replies. It didn't.  Some of the threads were bolder blue colored even, but there hadn't been any new replies to them.

Do I not have something set right, or is this another glitch like the working/not working email notification?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2008)

That happens to me too - I can mark a forum read but when I come back sometimes it shows stuff as unread.  It's just a glitch I do believe.  I will forward this onto Tech Support though.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2008)

First, I don't see a bell looking icon at the far left.

Question.  When you came back and saw the bolder blue posts, were you logged in or not?  If you are not logged in as a member, the site doesn't know who you are so can't show which posts you've read already.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> That happens to me too - I can mark a forum read but when I come back sometimes it shows stuff as unread. It's just a glitch I do believe. I will forward this onto Tech Support though.


 
Thanks. Sinnce the notification doesn't always work, I was trying to find an alternative method for knowing if there were new posts or replies.

Andy, I am automatically logged in when I first arrive.
And it looks like a yellowish bell to me   Or maybe a slice of bread?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2008)

On the Forums Listing Page...right?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2008)

That's it, UB. The page that lists all the forums and sub-forums.
What's that icon look like to you?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2008)

Name that icon


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2008)

I see the icon you mean.  I have no idea what it's supposed to be.

I have had a similar problem happen to me from time to time.  What I do is, after reading all the new posts, I go to Mark Forums Read and click on that.  It marks all forums read through the current time.  When I come back later I only see truly unread posts.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That's it, UB. The page that lists all the forums and sub-forums.
> What's that icon look like to you?


 

I see white ones & gold(?) ones. Maybe a slice of white bread. Some with butter, some without!


----------



## Bilby (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you will find it is a glitch with this "brand" of forum as it does the same on another site I visit. Some times it takes a couple of clicks for it to register.  Sometimes, it doesn't matter how many times I ask it to mark them as read it won't, but then it also will mark as read threads that I haven't opened! Haven't tried it on DC at all though. I just operate through New Posts, Today's Posts and Introductions and Birthdays. Easier I find.


----------



## Tech Admin (Jan 22, 2008)

I have turned on Automatic thread marking which fixes this issue.

You may notice old threads reappear that you have already read at first however the first time you click mark read now it will do it correctly and they will not reappear again if you have read them.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Tech Admin!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, babe 
This works so much nicer. Especially after you start from scratch and mark everything read like you said.  I didn't _think_ there were 13+ pages of new posts this morning   but the forum separated them nicely.
This was the closest I could find to a thumbs up


----------

